# BEATLEPAUL'S Fine Molds 1/72 Falcon Build.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

Thanks to our Friend Teslabe, I was able to pick this kit up at a very reasonable price:thumbsupThanks Kent!).

Anyhoo, I was originally going to start a MPC Falcon, But have since changed my Mind.

I had one of these Fine Mold Kits when they First came out and sadly had to sell it. This one I plan on hanging on to:thumbsup:.

I have started the construction Process and will update when there is something interesting to show you guys


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

OOh boy!! I am looking forward to this thread. :woohoo:

I stumble through the HJL website a couple of nights ago and found that FM were doing a limited re-release of this at xmas so I jumped in and pre ordered one :thumbsup: But what to do with the MPC kit and am parts I have in my stash now???

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, what a great kit, I will look forward to your build up.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys!

Yes indeed it is an awesome model!

I haven't figured out if I will be lighting it or not....But the nature of the way this kit Builds, I can toy with the Idea.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Sure tease us with that Seaview.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice Seaview! And not just any Seaview. It's got 8 windows.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Still not sure if I'm gonna light the engines on mine. The burners through the gate look so awesome it would be a shame not to use them. And the Seaview sitting behind the parts in your photo is another kit I plan on tackling soon.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JeffG said:


> Still not sure if I'm gonna light the engines on mine. The burners through the gate look so awesome it would be a shame not to use them. And the Seaview sitting behind the parts in your photo is another kit I plan on tackling soon.


The Seaview sitting behind my kit parts is a 24" Movie/first season Limited edition by *************. Loooong out of production. I was lucky enough to score one. 
Pics of it can be found in my Photo Album.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Ahh. Okay, thanks.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Howdy Guys!:wave:

Just a quick update on my Falcon.

She's pretty much put together at this point.I have decided to forgo lighting her. 

I air brushed the main color using Floquil paints(50% grime/50%Reefer White).
Only the upper hull is detail painted at this time. I'll be working on the Landing Gear and lower hull today(I hope).

The Markings are the decals provided with the kit.
I still need to add more weathering, laser blasts..etc....


----------



## TooMuchGlue (Sep 24, 2010)

Beatlepaul, nice job. Color looks good (thanks for the mix formula). 

I also have just pre-ordered the FM MF. Currently I am working on a MPC Falcon (thread here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=304756).

Alec, if you want to get rid of the MPC and parts I may be interested. Le me know. I just got the "Cutaway" version and have a few plans for other builds. The FM will be for the stash and build at a later date. I like the older less accurate versions as they allow me to detail/scratch/cut up and practice my skills without costing to much.

Really greeat work Beatlepaul.

Kevin


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Dang BP that looks Sierra Hotel!

I had just about convinced myself to not even try to get the 1/72 version, then you post this.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Howdy Guys!:wave:
> 
> Just a quick update on my Falcon.
> 
> ...


Hold on there Mark, you did a kit with about 900 parts and made it look that fantastic in about a week??????:freak: What a DYNAMO........ Hay, do you think I can get it back????? But really, very nice work my friend, I knew it had found a good home....:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

teslabe said:


> Hold on there Mark, you did a kit with about 900 parts and made it look that fantastic in about a week??????:freak: What a DYNAMO........ Hay, do you think I can get it back????? But really, very nice work my friend, I knew it had found a good home....:thumbsup:


 
Thank you Sir.

Yes It's a fun Build..Ya gotta love it when those teeny weeny Microscopic parts fly off your work bench and on to the floor:freak:...

Still more work ahead..More pics comming soon!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK Guys..Another Falcon update.

I have weathered the entire ship and have begun the fine detailing process.

The upper hull is a mish mash of colors:freak:. Being how this model represents the 32" Falcon used for Empire, that's the color refrences I used.

The colors differ between the 5' Falcon and the smaller 32"

I used a varity of techniques to achieve the look of the ship, with still more detail work to be done..I have to say I am having a hoot with this kit! More fun than the first one I built years ago!!

The lower hull is getting the same treatment as is the Landing Gear. Since this kit is back , and at a discounted price, I hope you fellas who missed this kit the first time can pick one up. 

Enjoy!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Looking great and giving me inspiration! I wonder what Picard would say to Solo about the Falcon. "A sturdy vessel. She's been around the block a few times and still going strong. You should be proud!"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JeffG said:


> Looking great and giving me inspiration! I wonder what Picard would say to Solo about the Falcon. "A sturdy vessel. She's been around the block a few times and still going strong. You should be proud!"


 
Thanks Brother!

Again a very fuuuun build:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's a seriously nice build, Mark!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Damn thats some cool work you've done Mark. :woohoo:As JeffG said "Inspirational" :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks Guys!

I really recommend this kit!
To the guys who are on the fence about the number of parts etc..I say go for it, take your time and enjoy the building process!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looks *excellent!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys!

My 12 year old son made this Image for his old man using My Falcon Model:thumbsup:

I thought the lad did a good Job, so I posted her for you guys!!

I am still working on it, By The Way.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My 12 year old son made this Image for his old man using My Falcon Model:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Talent definitely runs in the family, very nice job......:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

All righty then.....

More work on the Falcon. I feel like Han Solo himself at times here..(LOL)!

I have added some key "Battle Damage" to my model that was clearly evident on the 32" Ilm Miniature.
At first I didn't want to damage it(for just a second!).

To get the huge gash on the lower hull next to the Boarding ramp, I used my wife's soildering iron..with a little soilder!!!
I used the same method on the upper hull to replicate the "Laser Blast Damage"..Not too shaby me thinks:thumbsup:

I also detail painted the lower hull.

I am trying to keep all this in correct scale, it's hard not to go overboard on this....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

a couple more pics....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Mad skills, beatlepaul. But that's not new coming from your workbench. Jeez, put out a dog *ONCE IN AWHILE!*


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy crap that looks like it could fly! Nice job, dude!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just a few more pics of my Almost Finished Falcon..A lot of weathering..very subtle stuff..

Enjoy!


































































Keen eyes will notice I started adding the little "Lines" on the Hull. They are clearly evident on both the 5' and 32" Falcons...While the building process was indeed enjoyable, the Painting and weathering is where the fun begins.
Having said that however, it's easy to "overdo" the weathering. In my Research, it appears that the Empire Falcon is more weathered than it's 5' Brother.

Again a fun Build, after this I will be accurizing a MPC Falcon to more closley resemble the 5' Filmming Miniature..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

...It is a period of Galactic ..oops!

Not ever smart enough to leave well enough alone, I Modified my Falcon Cockpit a wee bit.

Out of the box, Fine Molds Has the "Dash" Way to long..And there is no way for Han and Chewie to navigate through any asteroid fields:freak:

So, I shortned the "Dash" and Lowered Han And Chewie's Profile to better reflect the Actual Filming set, Raising somewhat Leia and C-3po to match the well known Publicity Photo.

I also cut the Notches out around the Hull in the plating.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super-nice. Wow.


----------

